# New guy from WNY



## daved5150 (Jan 3, 2012)

My name's Dave and I found this site while I was researching Forge Bows online. I am an avid deer hunter and want to get back into bow hunting. I bought my son a Mission Craze this past year and I already told my wife that I am buying a new bow because our son has one. :tongue::greenwithenvy:

I gun hunt every year and haven't bow hunted in quite some time. I really miss it. So I want to get back into it with gusto because my son is getting into it and my cousin is going to be getting a bow also....and because it's AWESOME!!!! :thumbs_up

When I first got into bow hunting, I took the used bow I bought to Joe at Bi-Delta Vanes. He set my bow up and off I went. I believe I hunted for two years of archery season in Western New York. Being in the woods at that time when the deer are running around doing what they do naturally and not spooked got me hooked. Then my work schedule (nights) and my severe procrastination took over. I never lost the passion, just the time, etc... to practice and get ready. :sad:

With that said, I am happy to be here and look forward to tap into the collective knowledge here at archerytalk.com.
I consider forums to be the best source of unbiased, truthful information. I belong to more than a few in different subjects than archery and they have helped me out in the past. Thanks for reading my welcome. Talk to you guys soon.:wink:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Dave.


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk! :darkbeer:


----------



## daved5150 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome, guys...especially the one from all the "down under." Thanks, Tim...you are pretty impressive I must say, with over 100k posts. Wow! And this is just brilliant: *"All of us could take a lesson from the weather. It pays no attention to criticism."* I see a lot of guys from my neck of the woods. Looks like a awesome place to be.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## Mineisbigger27 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hello, from a fellow NY archer. Where u from


----------



## daved5150 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey Mineisbigger27...I'm from the Buffalo, NY area. Good to hear from a fellow NYer.


----------



## f5bogger (Jan 20, 2006)

welcome dave,im from wyoming county.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Welcome to AT, I'm from Wyoming county as well.


----------



## RoyP (Sep 4, 2011)

welcome from steuben county


----------



## daved5150 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for the additional welcome, guys. :thumbs_up Good to hear from you boys in New York. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up Sorry haven't been on in awhile. Been busy. Hey Treestandsynper, is Drape's shop yours?

Finally off the midnight shift. :smile::teeth: (WooHoo!!!!) I want to get a new bow this year. We'll see....want to shoot different brands first. Thinking about a Forge. Any know of a stocking dealer not too far from the Buffalo, New York area, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## scmachinist (Feb 22, 2012)

Hello, from Allegany county here.


----------



## daved5150 (Jan 3, 2012)

scmachinist said:


> Hello, from Allegany county here.


Thanks bro. I live in the Boston Hills. You're about 70 miles away...Good to see another local.


----------

